

Vim power panel with Drew Neil, Tim Pope, and Yehuda Katz - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/4557774334/episode-0-5-6-vim-with-drew-neil-tim-pope-and-yehuda-kat

======
swaroop
Regarding the "Plugins howto tutorial" that was requested on the show, I'd
like to ask you guys to check out the Plugins chapter of my book and let me
know your feedback - <http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Vim_en:Plugins>

